# Servicepack 1 für Windows Server 2003 - wer hats schon installiert?



## ArFiBa (16. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da ein Servicepack ja immer einige gravierende Äderungen enthält würde ich gerne wissen ob es bei der Installation zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommt. Insbesondere in Hinsicht auf das Einloggen per Remotedesktop. Wenn dem so ist lass ich es nämlich lieber!

thx

ArFiBa


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. April 2005)

Martin hat SP1 soweit ich weiß schon erfolgreich installiert ....


----------



## ArFiBa (16. April 2005)

ne blöde Frage: wer ist Martin?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. April 2005)

Martin Schaefer, seines Zeichens Administrator von tutorials.de


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. April 2005)

Hi,

Martin mein Name 
Richtig, ich habe das SP1 auf einem unserer Server installiert und hatte keinerlei Probleme.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ArFiBa (16. April 2005)

Wie ist es mit dem Zugang über Remotedesktop? Ich hab nen Webserver gemietet und komme da nur drdrüber drauf. Alles andere währe nicht so schlimm das könnt ich wieder einrichten nur wegen des RD mach ich mir Sorgen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. April 2005)

Also nochmal:

... hatte keinerlei Probleme


----------

